# engine coolant for turbo opinions



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

I don't think we'll know for sure until we start hitting higher mileage. Someone claimed they were above 20k already, a few of us are close to 10k (8k myself).


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

I haven't spent much time under the hood yet but the turbo should have oil lines connected to it as well as coolant. Being water cooled is a very good thing! The biggest problem in the early days of turbo charging was oil burning to the bearings often reffered to as "coking". This was caused by turbo getting too hot during operation or the car being turned off right after right after hard driving when the turbo is at it's hottest. Being water cooled pretty much eliminates the need to sitting in your car with the motor at idle for 2-3 minutes after you drive your car each time or having to install a turbo timer to let the turbo cool down.

I do agree that dexcool is evil stuff, after my warranty is up the dexcool is getting flushed...


----------



## slyedog (Mar 17, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> I haven't spent much time under the hood yet but the turbo should have oil lines connected to it as well as coolant.


I looked a little closer and it looks like a little 3/16 line goes from the bottom of filter housing to the turbo. I can't remove the heat shield since it had e torx bigger than I have. Should have bought the set when I did the ignition switch in my GS.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there are separate *OIL* lubricating and *COOLANT* cooling paths.

...the* OIL* line is externally plumbed, while the *COOLANT* routing is internally routed (block-to-manifold/turbine housing).

...this is what the GM Powertrain "write-up" has to say:

*• Oil-Water Cooler *
"The Ecotec 1.4L turbo requires an engine oil cooler to maintain optimum oil temperatures. It has a heat exchanger incorporated into the oil filter housing. Coolant to the heat exchanger is provided by the engine’s coolant circuit. The design optimizes oil cooling with a minimal pressure loss. During the cold starting, the system also enables faster heating of the engine oil for an earlier reduction of internal engine friction."

*• Integrated Turbocharger and Exhaust Manifold *
"In addition to fuel efficiency, the Ecotec 1.4L turbo delivers exceptional performance density of nearly 100 horsepower per liter. For lower weight, quicker throttle response and easier packaging in the vehicle, the Ecotec 1.4L turbo uses a unique, integrated turbocharger and exhaust manifold. The turbocharger size was chosen with an emphasis on low speed torque and throttle response.

Typically, turbochargers are mounted at the outlet of the exhaust manifold or farther downstream in the exhaust system, but this design incorporates the turbocharger's turbine housing into the exhaust manifold as a single component. It requires fewer parts, is lighter than a conventional system, helps lower engine compartment temperatures and helps the engine warm up faster. The faster warm-up benefits emissions performance, as it enables a close-coupled catalytic converter that promotes a quick “light off.”

The turbocharger is lubricated by engine oil and is liquid cooled for long-term reliability. The pressurized air charge is cooled via an air-to-air intercooling system prior to entering the engine. This lowers the temperature of the inlet air for more a more effective boost charge."


...also, the video on the *MPG-O-Matic* website is worth listening & seeing (second one down):

2011 Chevrolet Cruze ECO Review


----------

